# Mirage 236



## magpie (Jul 2, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with these boats? Not much info in the archives, and I can''t find any internet resources. I''ve been looking for a small PHRF racer and occasional overnighter in the 20-25'' range. How does this Mirage perform? Thanks.


----------



## Mirage 236 (Sep 18, 2020)

magpie said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these boats? Not much info in the archives, and I can''t find any internet resources. I''ve been looking for a small PHRF racer and occasional overnighter in the 20-25'' range. How does this Mirage perform? Thanks.
> .


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

You didn't find this?:https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/mirage-26-perry. You could do worse than have a boat designed by Robert Perry. On the other hand, it's PHRF rating is likely somewhere between 198 and 225, depending upon where you are. Not a lightning bolt. For comparison, the J/24 rates 171; pretty quick for that size. On the other hand, though, the Mirage has real bunks, cockpit seats, a head, a galley, a salon table you can sit at, likely an inboard engine, and possibly headroom - a lot more than a J/24 offers in creature comforts. A Kirby 25 might also meet your needs performance-wise, though accommodations would be more like the J/24's.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

paulk said:


> You didn't find this?:https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/mirage-26-perry. You could do worse than have a boat designed by Robert Perry. On the other hand, it's PHRF rating is likely somewhere between 198 and 225, depending upon where you are. Not a lightning bolt. For comparison, the J/24 rates 171; pretty quick for that size. On the other hand, though, the Mirage has real bunks, cockpit seats, a head, a galley, a salon table you can sit at, likely an inboard engine, and possibly headroom - a lot more than a J/24 offers in creature comforts. A Kirby 25 might also meet your needs performance-wise, though accommodations would be more like the J/24's.


I think that this about the Mirage 236 which is a Bruce Kelley designed 23 foot MORC race boat built in Gainesville, Florida. I think that you are thinking of the Canadian Mirage, who built the Kirby 25 and Kirby 30.

I know the Kelley designed, Florida built boats in passing having visited the factory on a number of occasions and watched them being built when I was at University of Florida in the same town. I later daysailer on one of the centerboard versions. My sense is that they were reasonably well built, and sailed well. They were very fast compared to Morgan 22, Catalina 22, and San Juan 21's which were common on Sarasota Bay.

Jeff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Oops! You're right... my mistake. And who knows what happened to Magpie, in any case.


----------

